# T-Shirt Fulfillment Services Offering Mixed Mediums



## Jazynation (Oct 13, 2015)

I am really new to this so I am doing my research ... This is my very first day in this T-Shirt Forum!

I am looking for a T-Shirt Fulfillment Company that has the ability to offer mix mediums such as Screen Printing, DTG, Rhinestones, etc. It is also very important to me to connect with a company that offers good quality shirts for adults and children and also can provide women's T-Shirts that have Stretch to them and are true to size!

Being new to this is very overwhelming as there are a TON of companies out there and I just want to find the right one that is also affordable! 

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Jazynation said:


> I am really new to this so I am doing my research ... This is my very first day in this T-Shirt Forum!
> 
> I am looking for a T-Shirt Fulfillment Company that has the ability to offer mix mediums such as Screen Printing, DTG, Rhinestones, etc. It is also very important to me to connect with a company that offers good quality shirts for adults and children and also can provide women's T-Shirts that have Stretch to them and are true to size!
> 
> ...


You may need to think about setting up with multiple companies to get everything you want for mix mediums at least for the rhinestones.. It is doable just need to factor in split shipping costs.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Where are you located ? We have local companies that provide all of the above. 



Jazynation said:


> I am really new to this so I am doing my research ... This is my very first day in this T-Shirt Forum!
> 
> I am looking for a T-Shirt Fulfillment Company that has the ability to offer mix mediums such as Screen Printing, DTG, Rhinestones, etc. It is also very important to me to connect with a company that offers good quality shirts for adults and children and also can provide women's T-Shirts that have Stretch to them and are true to size!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazynation (Oct 13, 2015)

I am located in the Atlanta, GA area.


----------



## jschoen (Nov 22, 2008)

Jazynation said:


> I am located in the Atlanta, GA area.


We manufacture custom rhinestone heat transfers if you need any help with the rhinestone part of your business we would be happy to help out. Custom Rhinestone Transfers | Hotfix Rhinestones & Supplies


----------

